# Coach or Business on the Auto Train?



## Matt (Nov 9, 2017)

Looking at taking my first trip on Amtrak (or long distance train in general) this weekend from Lorton to Sanford on the auto train after picking up a new car in NJ. Coach is coming in at $135 and Business at $200. Is the business class seat worth the extra money? What can I expect other than more space, is the food/service improved?

I would love a roomette but I can't justify $600+ for it (just me traveling).


----------



## PVD (Nov 9, 2017)

Business Class on the Auto Train
Enjoy an enhanced travel experience in Business Class on the Auto Train and you'll have access to exclusive amenities such as:

Fully refundable ticket if canceled prior to departure
25% point bonus for Amtrak Guest Rewards members
Priority boarding
Seating in dedicated car
Complimentary comfort kit
Two bottles of water
Meals in sleeping passenger Dining Car

I think the seating is the same size as a regular SL LD coach. It is likely to be a little quieter with less kids....slightly more choice in the dining car at dinner for Sleepers and B/C over coach


----------



## RichieRich (Nov 9, 2017)

As an almost monthly traveler on the AutoTrain (end bedroom when alone, 2 adjoining bedrooms 4 times-a-year with the niece)...Business has the exact same seats. Basically, you get a bottle of water and you can have "First Class" microwave dining. LOL If you go Coach...book a downstairs seat: more private, no one walking past all nite, though I see they're booked up. See if there's a Business available downstairs.


----------

